# 4 blade whirligig prop



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Whirligig propeller should look similar to this with pine hub.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Gaffboat The flat bottom of the groove in the hub aligns the four blades.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Knots are heavy. Avoiding knots in the prop might make it balance better. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi TeenGees ~ your point is noted. In this instance not one knot is included in the build. This is not to say that not having a knot is branching out and is not discriminating against knots. Indeed over time I have not overlooked Knots and feel this is not a small matter. My most important knots should not be overlooked. I include the reef knot which not in the sea, the honda knot that is not on a motor bike and the tarbuck knot which is not connected with Jimmy Tarbuck.

Regards

pinehunter


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

pinehunter said:


> Hi TeenGees ~ your point is noted. In this instance not one knot is included in the build. This is not to say that not having a knot is branching out and is not discriminating against knots. Indeed over time I have not overlooked Knots and feel this is not a small matter. My most important knots should not be overlooked. I include the reef knot which not in the sea, the honda knot that is not on a motor bike and the tarbuck knot which is not connected with Jimmy Tarbuck.
> 
> Regards
> 
> pinehunter


Branching out is fine but getting to the root of the reference to knots is not a simple thing and not to be taken lightly, which the prop would be if you do not include knots.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope you guys are knot making fun of me.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi TenGees - It is difficult to answer your knotty question but on balance the answer is Knot At All.

Regards

pinehunter


----------

